# Hardest boss that you have ever faced in any RPG?



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

for me was Dullahan from Golden Sun : The Lost Age.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 19, 2012)

Dun think I can nail it down to one, matey. Though Emerald Weapon from FFVII did ruffle me sails quite a bit.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 19, 2012)

Xemnas (KH2)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

Any boss in Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 19, 2012)

Humm, maybe Final Fantasy boss cameo in Mario RPG.
I'm sure I met a lot of hard boss battles, but currently I can think only about Mario RPG on Snes.

Well, a boss can be hard by its power (you always die instantly and can't do a thing), or by it's battle length (that's the best boss battles for me! not too hard but requiring a lot of time and tactics to defeat him).


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 19, 2012)

Last boss: Mana Dragon, Secret of Mana, SNES.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 19, 2012)

I remember the Dark Aeons in FFX being a bit scary. Also Long Guis from FFXIII although technically they're not bosses.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 19, 2012)

The higher-level GameGuadias in Guadia Quest are so challenging that I couldn't beat them, even with the Guadias from the Heaven Tower-thing on my side.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 19, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia's secret boss.

I remember beating it with 0 items, 3 dead teammates, and Rita with about 14 HP, being thrown up in an attack seconds before taking damage, one of her spells hit the boss and it died.
It was the craziest most insanely fun fight i'd ever gone through in any game. I still remember that fight quite fondly even though it was a while ago.

Well that was the hardest/funnest.
Straight hardest was Lucifer on Devil Survivor. Fuck that asshole.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I've played way too many RPG's, but from the recent years the hardest one was the Star Ocean: Till the End of Time for me, including all those bosses I had to kill on the way (lucky me managed to get all the bosses in the way before the final boss battle... T_T)


----------



## ilman (Sep 19, 2012)

Captain Hook in BBS.
Why you may ask?
Because I had only water type abilities on me which didn't do shit on him. Then, a little after I beat him, I unlocked ignite. The most frustrating boss I have ever fought.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lavos in chrono trigger , he was a pain in the ass


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 19, 2012)

When you fight Bowser for the 3rd time in Mariko & Luigi Bowser's inside story.
So difficult,when you can't do xp at this moment.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Any boss in Deus Ex: Human Revolution.



You're just not playing right.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v1X5F0d58I


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 19, 2012)

Minerva


----------



## Arras (Sep 19, 2012)

ilman said:


> Captain Hook in BBS.
> Why you may ask?
> Because I had only water type abilities on me which didn't do shit on him. Then, a little after I beat him, I unlocked ignite. The most frustrating boss I have ever fought.


He interrupts most abilities anyway IIRC, I beat him by just spamming shield and countering. The hardest RPG boss.. Not sure, I don't really play many RPGs. Bowser X from Bowser's Inside Story was pretty bloody hard, though. And the second, purple Lavos, I suppose. (I think it was an optional boss)


----------



## xist (Sep 19, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, I've played way too many RPG's, but from the recent years the hardest one was the Star Ocean: Till the End of Time for me, including all those bosses I had to kill on the way (lucky me managed to get all the bosses in the way before the final boss battle... T_T)



Do you mean Freya? Given the right strategy she's not massively hard...i'd say that something like Nebilim from Tales of the Abyss would be more challenging, at least i found her to be. (that's having beaten both).


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've played way too many RPG's, but from the recent years the hardest one was the Star Ocean: Till the End of Time for me, including all those bosses I had to kill on the way (lucky me managed to get all the bosses in the way before the final boss battle... T_T)
> ...


Well, on Tales of the Abyss I managed to beat Nebilim in all difficulties since I just love the combat and stuff (and I wanted the outfit you get as reward for beating her), although it took a lot of time and effort to do it. .-."


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

i dont knnow if it is hard but, in fossil fighters champions,i got stuck at the part where you fight against a guy that have 2 dinosaurs and one nautilus named parapu, it has been almost 1 year without victory, because i ever tried to kill the first 2 dinosaurs, then the parapu .
he ever used his bewilder beam , that takes 80% of the hp of every dinosaur on my field and put them into a confuse status.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Sep 19, 2012)

That armored guy in Mirkwood in The Hobbit video game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm...there was that one boss near the end of final fantasy VIII. For some reason, I lost all my stuff in some castle. So when I faced her (I was pretty sure 't was a "she"), she just blew my entire party away in one or two hits (my reply barely scratched her armor). Load game, second try: exactly the same.
I never bothered a third time. Yeah, so it was probably better if I had used that card minigame to boost up some stats rather than messing around with things...but I didn't want to.

So...that not counting...I'd go with someone in fallout 1. Or rather: 2 someone's: one huge-ass mutant carrying a rocket launcher and a deathclaw. I remember stumbling upon them in some sort of cave when I had finished both the cathedral and the military base (thus: after the end game). Those two guys were harder than those bosses there (and fallout wasn't an easy game).

Finally...I know warcraft 3 is far more a RTS than an RPG, but that last level of the night elves (and the campaign) was insane: 45 minutes to defend some tree in one part of the map. You have humans, orcs and night elves at your side, lots of resources and the map was some sort of reverse 'Z' (meaning: pretty much one long corridor). And quite some time to build your base. Sounds easy? Wrong. After a certain moment, those undead ATTACK! In one freakin' gulf. And those heroes of the evil side reign terror & stuff...
Okay, on hindsight, it wasn't exactly hard in it being tough (I won after two or three attempts). And any RTS veteran would probably find it a piece of cake. But still...it FELT like trying to stop an unstoppable object.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

i'm not sure if it counts but omega in ff 5 koed me liek nuthin'


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 21, 2012)

All the bosses in dark souls.
Fuck dark souls.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 21, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> i'm not sure if it counts but omega in ff 5 koed me liek nuthin'



Yeah, I don't know if I fought omega, but I fought Shinryuu for about 2 seconds before it owned me. Exdeath was the hardest actual boss I beat though. I tried about 50 times using every method possible, and finally gave up and used the stupid coin throw method.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 21, 2012)

In FFX they had that monster colosseum thing. There was an underwater serpent boss there which was ridiculous to beat.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2012)

I've only played a small handful of RPGs, so the ones I think are hard might seem really wimpy to most people here.

Anyway, I've always found Sabrina in Pokemon R/B/G/Y to be especially hard. It always felt like there was a much steeper curve between her and the previous gym leader than between any other gym leaders in the game.

Although Brock was pretty darn hard, especially in Yellow (or if you chose Charmander in R/B/G)


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Although Brock was pretty darn hard, especially in Yellow (or if you chose Charmander in R/B/G)



Catch a mankey, train it to level 9 when it learns low kick. Gove Brock a beating.

You can thank le later.


----------



## Relentless88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Shadow Queen in paper mario thousand year door


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm... Dullahan from Golden Sun series. That shit was super hard.
Next would be... 
Bowser X from M&L BIS: Arguably the most hardest boss in the whole series. 
That'S all I got for now...


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2012)

Spoiler












This shit. He was fucking irritating.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 21, 2012)

Nebula grey from mmbn5


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> In FFX they had that monster colosseum thing. There was an underwater serpent boss there which was ridiculous to beat.


>Use Phoenix Down
>???
>Profit.

Probably one of the easiest fights in that game.

I don't think I have a hardest. I don't play a lot of RPGs, but I've never had one stand out as incredibly hard or anything.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2012)

None, I just grind for cash and buy a bunch of Phoenix Downs or Vitas or whatever thier called in the RPG.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2012)

For me it would probably be Emerald Weapon in FFVII

Just couldn't beat him, he would destroy me like nothing, Ruby was a pushover. In fact, I have no idea how I beat him, he just couldn't hit Cloud for the life of him.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 22, 2012)

Brock, playing with Pokemon Yellow. Could not defeat his rock type Pokemons for the life of me.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> Brock, playing with Pokemon Yellow. Could not defeat his rock type Pokemons for the life of me.



get a few insect pokemon from the forest and level them up slightly? only thing that made that hard was yourself


----------



## DaggerV (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm, I had to ponder on this for a bit, the only RPG that gave me problems really was xenosaga and the 7th saga, but was the game in general and not bosses. I'll come back to this thread


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 22, 2012)

The bosses in Ys Seven. They weren't terribly difficult from a tactics perspective, but keeping up with them without your hands cramping was quite a challenge.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2012)

Had to grind 50 levels in one spot to beat a really annoying Dark Souls boss.
Move to the next area and I still get raped. multiple times.
Fuck that game and all its bosses


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

clarky said:


> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> > Brock, playing with Pokemon Yellow. Could not defeat his rock type Pokemons for the life of me.
> ...



Insect is weak to Rock and Rock is resistant to Insect. Also none of the Insect types there learn Grass moves.

The best option to defeat him was a Mankey (if they were available in that game? I thought they were off near the grass leading to the Indigo Plateau) or a Nidoran (if they made Double Kick a fighting move yet).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 22, 2012)

"Ethereal Queen" in Star Ocean: The Last Hope. still haven't beat this boss.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 22, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Lavos in chrono trigger , he was a pain in the ass


Oh, yeah such a M****r f****r!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 22, 2012)

Hard to say since I have played so many RPGs.
But Ornstein and Smough from dark souls was a pain in the ass. Same with Four Kings.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 22, 2012)

clarky said:


> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> > Brock, playing with Pokemon Yellow. Could not defeat his rock type Pokemons for the life of me.
> ...


Yes, I agree. I am my own worst enemy, maybe the hardest boss in "my RPG". KEKEKKEKEKEKKEKEKE


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 22, 2012)

I second Captain Hook in KH:BBS. Took me like TWO WEEKS to beat him!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 22, 2012)

Excluding the optional superbosses, because that's too cliche,

- I got stuck on the Materia Keeper in FF7 for a while. Until I actually bothered exploring Nibelhiem, found the Odin materia, switched Aerith back to her level 1 Limit Breaks and paralyzed it with Seal Evil for most of the fight.

- I found FF9's Necron hard, but only because I couldn't concentrate because I was too busy trying to figure out what the fuck he was meant to be.

- A few bosses in Valkyrie Profile 2:Silmeria kicked my ass a few times until I released some einherjar and accidentally used all the resulting stat boost crystal items on Alicia, turning her into a godly all-slayer while everyone else remained pussies, and she wiped the floor with everything solo for pretty much the rest of the game.

- I find the boss of level 11 of Silent Bomber completely impossible because every copy of the game I've ever had has had the same glitch where it locks up at the end of level 10, therefore I've never seen the boss of level 11. Beating me by denying me the opportunity to even try...


----------



## tatripp (Sep 22, 2012)

Without a doubt the final boss from golden sun 2. That stupid dragon kept putting all my djinni in standby. I may have been severely underleveled but i beat it eventually.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 22, 2012)

Terranigma - Bloody mary:
very hard if you dont overly grind up untill you get to her. If you level a few levels higher than you need to be when you meet her then shes alot easier, but on first playthrough you dont know that and when you get to her shes like 10x harder than anything you've faced in the game before.

Tales of the abyss (3DS) Ariettas first boss battle AND the first time you fight legretta:
Both these battles are rediculously hard for first time playthroughs and i would be amazed if anyone beat either of these 2 first time. Legretta especially, her damage output is very very high with her gun attacks, trick is to try and avoid her attacks, but with 4 characters to switch between to move them out the way its almost impossible to learn without pre-planning.

Dissidia 012 - feral chaos (The final form fight which you need to beat to unlock him)
TOO god damn hard, i have still not beaten him. I would class this as the hardest boss in any frigging game ever. Not only are his attacks really fast and could destroy your bravery in pretty much 1 hit, he has rediculously high HP and the stage you fight him on is tiny and has nowhere to hide.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> Dissidia 012 - feral chaos (The final form fight which you need to beat to unlock him)
> TOO god damn hard, i have still not beaten him. I would class this as the hardest boss in any frigging game ever. Not only are his attacks really fast and could destroy your bravery in pretty much 1 hit, he has rediculously high HP and the stage you fight him on is tiny and has nowhere to hide.



Yeah that's not very fun at all. Best advice I could give is stack yourself with items/characters with high bravery and spam bravery attacks. And spam dodge as much as possible. Don't even bother moving normally, just spam dodge.

Although I still haven't beaten him. Did practically everything else in that game except for that.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> Tales of the abyss (3DS) Ariettas first boss battle AND the first time you fight legretta:
> Both these battles are rediculously hard for first time playthroughs and i would be amazed if anyone beat either of these 2 first time. Legretta especially, her damage output is very very high with her gun attacks, trick is to try and avoid her attacks, but with 4 characters to switch between to move them out the way its almost impossible to learn without pre-planning.



I beat both of them on my first time.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Persona 4, Kanji's shadow form.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> > Dissidia 012 - feral chaos
> ...



Im the same, done everything else in the game apart from him, iv watched stratagys of people trying to beat him, tried different characters with the more spammable moves and still cant do it, i have barely even took 1/3 of his life off on the best attempt. I just dont have the patience to beat him anymore either. He is and will probably remain the only boss ill never beat in my life.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > celeron53 said:
> ...




oh it has litterally been years but I swear you couldn't get a manky that early in the game. Swear I got one of the insect pokemon from the forest, evolved him and grinded him a bit until he could use a poison move then spammed it on his rock pokemon which crippled him. just don't recall the first gym battle being that hard is all


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of the Persona 4 boss battles were really hard like:


Spoiler



Shadow Mitsuo, took me weeks to grind and search for personas to fuse


I do agree on the Pokemon Yellow thing, Brock was hard when I was a kid but now I can pretty much mop the floor with him.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think the emerald/ruby weapons from FFVII is whipping their cock in our faces....


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 22, 2012)

Every single fiend and major boss battle from Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. Also the final bosses.
Nothing else need be said, if you have played the game, you know what I mean.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

Shao Kahn in the latest Mortal Kombat. Seriously, fuck him.

EDIT: Both his midgame boss battle and his final boss battle are ridiculously hard.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Sep 22, 2012)

Zanbamon in Digimon World 2003. First time i met him he totally destroyed me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shao Kahn in the latest Mortal Kombat. Seriously, fuck him.
> 
> EDIT: Both his midgame boss battle and his final boss battle are ridiculously hard.


Um... RPG?


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Shao Kahn in the latest Mortal Kombat. Seriously, fuck him.
> ...



Mortal Kombat is an RPG now. You get to level up after every fight in the latest game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Shao Kahn in the latest Mortal Kombat. Seriously, fuck him.
> ...



Got this thread confused with the "Gaming frustration" thread.

Regardless Shao Kahn is a fucking hard ass boss.


----------



## MDS (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Psyfira (Sep 23, 2012)

Dark Valefor, FFX. I have no clue where to even begin with that guy and he's supposed to be the easiest one :S And the final boss in Trauma Centre was a nightmare, it took me hours to nail that thing.


Wever said:


> Hmm...there was that one boss near the end of final fantasy VIII. For some reason, I lost all my stuff in some castle. So when I faced her (I was pretty sure 't was a "she"), she just blew my entire party away in one or two hits (my reply barely scratched her armor). Load game, second try: exactly the same. I never bothered a third time.





Spoiler



If you explore the castle first you can fight/unlock some stuff to get your abilities back  Even after that, it's still the longest boss fight I've ever had to do so allow plenty of time for it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 23, 2012)

I know. But the thing is: I _had _my gear back when I faced her.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not a frequent RPG player. Hardest for me is a guy named "Culex" in Super Mario RPG. He's a sidequest/hidden boss, and not anything like the other characters in the game. I've played more time-consuming bosses, but as for coming out of it feeling lucky to survive, Culex for sure.






edited to replace pic.


----------



## learnin2hack (Sep 23, 2012)

Goresby-Purrvis in Dragon Quest 9 one hit killed my priest all of the time  
Beat him when i got a level 60 Paladin .
Does anybody know a game like DQ9 for PS vita (vita/psp/psx)


----------



## thebsharp (Sep 23, 2012)

I forget the name, but the alternate end boss of Star Ocean 2. I accidentally unlocked him in a secret area. I plow my way through the end of the game, no problem, and hit this wall hard. I level up 40 more levels and still had no luck. I eventually gave up, heh. I later read what had happened (that I unlocked a powerful version of the final boss, and in order to beat him I probably would have had to level up my characters 80 more levels). I was done, heh.


----------



## Alato (Sep 23, 2012)

I remember Culex was really tough the first couple times around as a kid, but then I quickly learned how incredibly powerful you can get in Mario RPG with the lazy shell and whatnot.

Exdeath in Final Fantasy 5's a bit ridiculous. And even the bosses that come before him.

Final Fantasy 3, I don't remember so well, but there's this battle against two elders or something, each of them turn into monsters, and you have to fight them one after the other. I could beat the first guy, but then my party would be practically dead for the next battle and I just couldn't make it.
BUT, that could be because I was at a low level, not sure.

Guillo in Baten Kaitos Origins. That took a quiiite a few tries.

And, Steel Mechorilla's tough in Mother 3 if you haven't figured out the thunder strategy.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 23, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> for me was Dullahan from Golden Sun : The Lost Age.


Hes kinda faceroll if you spam summons....

Anyways mine would be Ornstein and Smough for the first time no co op or solaire help. Took him after about 50~ tries. All other bosses that i have beaten that is RPG has always taken me less than 10 tries.

EDIT: From dark souls ofc.


----------



## lismati (Sep 23, 2012)

Bowser X from M&L BIS was an asshole.
Also Ganon from Zelda OoT was kinda hard... when you were 7 years old.
I don't play so much RPGs...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2012)

MauriiDS said:


> *snip*



Maybe when you were five. Whitney wasn't that difficult. 





Whoever said Culex is fucking right. I seriously wanted to break my Wii in two after so many tries.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Dragon Warrior Monsters, Master Monster Tamer. Hes the last thing to fight in the end game (and the DWM has a hell of an end game). Hes the last Arena fight you have. No crowd, just you and 3 massive monsters. A Gold Slime, Divigion, and RoseVine. Terrifying.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 25, 2012)

Chaos from the original NES Final Fantasy
The boss from the first .hack// game(don't remember his name)
Dhoulmagus from Dragon Quest 8


----------

